# Need a 15mm Allen online , where ...?



## caspar (Feb 2, 2004)

Need a 15mm Allen key for the freehub body on a 142x12 Shimano hub.
Has anybody seen such a thing online.
Also need tip to getting the freehubbody off .... Hub is not build to rim , and I have a feeling that once i find the 15mm Allen , that body is screwed onto the hubshell pretty tight.
So any ideas as to how I can get a grib on the hubshell , (without lacing it to a rim) ....
Cheers


----------



## Mike87 (Apr 8, 2010)

Maybe a strap wrench around the middle of the hub might give you the leverage needed.

Metric Allen Wrench 15MM

Good Luck


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

impact wrench if its not laced. you can use a junk rim and spokes to put a rim on it. doesn't even need to be tensioned/built up proper


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

any sears hardware will carry the 15mm in their glass case. Also check Fastenal and McMaster Carr for quick shipping.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

also looks like you need a 14mm allen key


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

I've wrapped hubs in an old tube and then put them in a vise when I needed to get the freehub out of an unbuilt wheel. This has always worked.

Tim


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Simple just get a bolt with the 15mm head and install two nuts on the back side (so they don't spin) so you can turn it with a socket or a wrench.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

I believe it's a 14mm as well. Shimano makes one but it's nothing special. I made one using an old square tapper BB and a hex bolt. I cleaned the axle and bolt really well and installed the bolt with locktite 690 bering retaining compound on it so it's not going anywhere. I've only had to use it a couple of times and it does show some wear already but for as little as I need to use it it's worked pretty well.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

patineto said:


> simple just get a bolt with the 15mm head and install two nuts on the back side (so they don't spin) so you can turn it with a socket or a wrench.


yep +1


----------



## voodoobike (Apr 4, 2005)

*In case anyone is still wondering about this....*

15mm



caspar said:


> Need a 15mm Allen key for the freehub body on a 142x12 Shimano hub.
> Has anybody seen such a thing online.
> Also need tip to getting the freehubbody off .... Hub is not build to rim , and I have a feeling that once i find the 15mm Allen , that body is screwed onto the hubshell pretty tight.
> So any ideas as to how I can get a grib on the hubshell , (without lacing it to a rim) ....
> Cheers


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

15mm is Correct for the 142x12 hubs.

Metric Allen Wrench 15MM / EKL-15MM
Hex Key-Long (83H Series)-15mm (France)

OR buck up with 2.5, 3, 5, 6, & 3/8" in a bench vice and spin it off. The use a chain whip with the spidere'd cogs of the cassette to tighten the body on.


----------

